# Please help me identify this stove!



## vkun@charter.net (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I just inherited this gas stove and can't find any manufacturer or model number on it.  Does anyone recognize it?  Thanks.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 1, 2010)

With no rating plate its probably not even legal to install.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 1, 2010)

Take a peek underneath the unit.
Sometimes the rating plate is slid into a small 
gap between the valve & the stove body...
If you can't find it, I think JTP 1018 is probably correct.
You won't know HOW to install it. 
You need the approved vent - if there is any...
You need the approved clearances to combustibles...
You need the approved floor protection...
You may not even know what the specified fuel is...


----------



## webbie (Jan 1, 2010)

At first glance, it looks like one of the nu-tec models which is sold to other makers - Heat N Glo comes to mind...although these have been sold by various other companies.
http://www.nutec-castings.com/product1.htm


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 2, 2010)

Could be an Empire model.  Down where the valve is, maybe on a plate there should be a tag with some info.  It may be on a metal tag attached to the stove by a steel cable


----------



## vkun@charter.net (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi.  Thank you everyone for responding to my problem of identifying a stove.  With your help, I finally located a plate that slid out from the bottom with information.  Unfortunately, googling the manufacturer "Heatco" and the model "Brookfield" did not yeild any results.  Does anyone know anything about this company?  Has there been a name change or have they been baught out?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## jn112x (Feb 16, 2010)

Heat tec went out of business years ago. I carried the line for some time and did very well with it. I think they also made un vented units as well .


----------



## webbie (Feb 16, 2010)

It is a decent stove- the castings and perhaps the stoves also were made in Germany.
If you need parts of info, you can probably get it at this place since they were the importer way back when:

http://www.homecomfortwarehouse.com/

Brookfield, BTW, is a town up there in VT near Vermont Castings, etc. 
The Heatech line was made by the ex-CEO of VC.....

Trivia, Trivia.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 18, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Could be an Empire model.  Down where the valve is, maybe on a plate there should be a tag with some info.  It may be on a metal tag attached to the stove by a steel cable



i was going to guess empire or Wonderfire


----------

